# دعوة للنقاش: ماهى الاسباب الرئيسىة فى فوز مرسى او التيار الدينى المحافظ ؟



## ياسر رشدى (13 يوليو 2012)

*فى هذا الموضوع اريد ان نحلل الاحداث التى*
*سبقت وعاصرت احداث الانتخابات والتى ادت الى النتيجة الحالية*
*يالا مين يبتدى *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 يوليو 2012)

*نتناقش وماله  
بس أنا اولا افضل مسمى التيار الدينى المتشدد 
انا فى رأيى ان هما سببين أولا انقسام القوى الليبراليه والمدنيه وعدم اتفاقها رغم أنه تقريبا الهدف والخريطه العامه ليهم واحده لكن غلبت عليهم الأنا وحب السيطره 
ثانياً قدرة الاخوان والسلفيين على الحشد وهى قدره لا نستطيع انكارها ولا انكار قوتها لانهم فرق اعتادت التأثير على قاع المجتمع عن طريق استخدام الدين فى كل قضيه سياسيه وطبعااا البسطاء والجهله منصاعين وهم عميان لكل من نادى باسم الله والطاعه واجبه لوكلاء الله على الارض حتى وان طالبوهم بالانتحار فى سبيل الله *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (13 يوليو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *نتناقش وماله *
> *بس أنا اولا افضل مسمى التيار الدينى المتشدد *
> *انا فى رأيى ان هما سببين أولا انقسام القوى الليبراليه والمدنيه وعدم اتفاقها رغم أنه تقريبا الهدف والخريطه العامه ليهم واحده لكن غلبت عليهم الأنا وحب السيطره *
> *ثانياً قدرة الاخوان والسلفيين على الحشد وهى قدره لا نستطيع انكارها ولا انكار قوتها لانهم فرق اعتادت التأثير على قاع المجتمع عن طريق استخدام الدين فى كل قضيه سياسيه وطبعااا البسطاء والجهله منصاعين وهم عميان لكل من نادى باسم الله والطاعه واجبه لوكلاء الله على الارض حتى وان طالبوهم بالانتحار فى سبيل الله *


*التيار* *الاخوانى محافظ - اما السلفى فمتشدد*
*نعم همناك البسطاء والجهلة ولكنهم ليسوا بالاغبياء وهذا ما ادهشنى اما موضوع الحشد الاخوانى فهو اكذوبة فلم يستطيع الاخوان ان*
*يحشدوا اكثر من 5 ملايين صوت لمرسى وهذا*
*حجمهم الانتخابى الحقيقى*
*ولكن خلينى اسئلك لماذا فاز الليبراليين فى ليبيا بنسبة كبيرة على حساب الاخوان بالرغم من تدين معظم الليبيين كما يعرف الجميع ؟*
*وبرضوا مش عايزين ننسى الاحداث اللى سبقت الانتخابات زى حل مجلس الشعب *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 يوليو 2012)

*الاخوان والسلفيين يا ياسر هما وجهان لعمله واحده
التشدد موجود لكن فى رأيى الاخوان بيتميزوا بذكاء وخضرمه غير متوفره عند السلفيين
ما علينا ...
الحشد الاخوانى مش اكذوبه على فكره دى حاله لسه عايشنها لحد النهارده  واسأل التحرير اللى اصبح محتل ومؤجر ق ج لحسابهم وبقى معروف جدااااا انهم فى ساعات قليله بينقلوااا الالاف من الشرقيه ومن محافظات تانيه واتوبيساتهم اللى بتتركن قرب الميدان تشهد على ده وال50 جنيه اللى بيقبضوها اول ما يوصلوا بتشاور على ده
والجهل هو وقود الغباء 
فالجاهل هو فاقد التمييز لدرجه تجعله لا يسعى ورااااء مصلحته الحقيقيه ولذلك هو شخص منقاد يختار بحسب اختيار شيخ المسجد ويفكر بحسب ما يملوه عليه أولى الامر وبيحسبها بقدر ما سيأخذه بيده من مواد تموينيه أو تمن كيلو اللحمه
مشكلة الفقر والجهل هى مشكله مزمنه تحتاج لعلاج فعال وقوى لو اردنا الخير مستقبلا لان وقتها ستختفى الاسلمه المزيفه وهيكون الشعب اكتر وعى وتمييز واكتر تفرقه بين الدين والسياسه
يمكن يكون سبب عدم اكتساحهم فى الانتخابات الرئاسيه بسبب المهازل اللى شوفناها ف البرلمان واللى كان ليها تأثير سلبى على موقفهم الى حد ما 
يعنى اللى بيفهم شويه قلق على البلد منهم ومختارهمش للحكم بعكس باقى الطبقه البسيطه اللى مش بيعرفوا اساسا يفرقوا بين الالف وكوز الدره
أما عن ليبيا منكرش ان اللى حصل فاجئنى جدااا وقلت يمكن اخوان ليبيا مش بنفس قوة وخضرمة اخوان مصر وقلت يمكن اللى شافوه فى مصر من عدم استقرار خلاهم يقلقوا ويختاروا صح*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 يوليو 2012)

*عندك شعب اكتر من 50% فيه أميين .. متربيين على قال الله و قال الرسول و لو سألتهم قالو ايه احتمال يتلخبطو .. شعب عنده بطالة و مش لاقى ياكل .. شعب الفقر اكله من جذوره .. جرب نظام قهره لمدة 30 سنة و حد ابن حلال قالهم هى دى الليبرالية .. طبيعى جدًا اما يجى حد يقوله تجرب حاجة ليبرالى شبه اللى فات ولا نجرب حاجة جديدة ؟؟ ايه رأيك نجرب الدين ؟؟ و جنب كدة اعمل كام خدمة لكام مواطن عشان يمشو بين كل الناس يقولو لالا الاخوان دى ناس بتعرف ربنا و خدوميين اوى .. و اديله كام كيلو سكر و زيت و هو مش لاقى ياكل و اعمل كام سوق و رخص الاسعار .. و بالمرة قول ان التيار الاسلامى مظلوم و طول السنين اللى فاتت مقبوض عليهم ظلم و مش واخدين حقوقهم بسبب ظلم النظام الليبرالى الكافر .. و مفيش مانع انك تفهمهم ان الليبرالية دى الكفر و زواج الشذوذ و سياحة دعارة و ان معناها ان المسيحيين هما اللى هيمسكو البلد و هلم جر من الكلام .. دة الكلام رد على انتخابات مجلس الشعب .. لكن الرد على انتخاب مرسى اللى فيه مجموعة من المسلميين المتعقليين اختاروه و كانو ليبراليين فى الاساس بس كان احسن الوحشين زى ما بيقولو .. يعنى عملو ثورة و عنيهم طلعت و نفس الحد الابن الحلال دة قالهم ان شفيق جزء من النظام السابق و استغل فترة رئاسته للوزراء و تاريخه و لعب على موضوع موقعة الجمل .. فمبقاش قدامهم غير مرسى .. مش منتخبينه لسواد عنيه يعنى بس اللى متاح قدامهم و أمرهم لله 
*


----------



## Critic (13 يوليو 2012)

برأيى
سبب فوز "تجار الدين" واضح من اسمهم , دى نص القصة , النص التانى ان اغلب المصريين عشاق التدين المظهرى والشكليات (بسبب تغلغل الفكر الوهابى فى مصر) , ففريسة سهلة جدا لأى تاجر دين بيعرف يلعب على الوتر ده بإحتراف
لكن على مستوى الوعى السياسى او الإدارى الجماعت الإسلامية ميح !


----------



## candy shop (13 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *التيار* *الاخوانى محافظ - اما السلفى فمتشدد*
> *نعم همناك البسطاء والجهلة ولكنهم ليسوا بالاغبياء وهذا ما ادهشنى اما موضوع الحشد الاخوانى فهو اكذوبة فلم يستطيع الاخوان ان*
> *يحشدوا اكثر من 5 ملايين صوت لمرسى وهذا*
> *حجمهم الانتخابى الحقيقى*
> ...




ياسر انت بتسأل لماذا فار اللبيراليين فى ليبيا 

انا هقولك لسبب بسيط جدا  لانهم جابوا مراقبين دوليين 

بعيد عن المكرونه والارز والفلوس للناس الغلابه والحرام والحلال

دى انتخابات  شفافه بجد 

هى ثورتهم كانت صح  احنا للاسف 

ربنا يتولى مصر 
​


----------



## oesi no (13 يوليو 2012)

عاوز سبب فوز مرسي 
اقولك يا سيدى 
1- اللى كان نازل قصاده من فلول النظام السابق وده ادى لمرسي نص الاصوات اللى مكنتش معاه فى المرحله الاولى 
2- عدم الاتفاق على مرشح مدنى واحد  ما بين ابو الفتوح وصباحى وعدم نزول البرادعى للانتخابات 
3- الرشاوى الانتخابيه الحلال من وجهه نظر الاخوان وقوة انتماء افراد الجماعه ليها  اكتر من انتمائهم للبلد نفسها يعنى بشكل واضح كل واحد فيهم مؤمن بقضية الاخوان المسلمين وبيجاهد فى سبيل الله طبعا على نجاح قضيتهم ووصولهم الى رأس السلطة فى مصر
فمثلا تلاقى مراقبة الاخوان فى اللجان الانتخابيه مش بتتحرك من مكانها عينها بس على الصندوق والعموليه الانتخابيه مهما طالت المدة ولكن رجال الفريق شفيق كانوا بينزلوا ويسيبوا اللجان وكانوا بيخرجوا يشتروا اكل وسجاير وكانوا وكانوا وكانوا 

خلونا نتعلم من اخطائنا ونأمن بالانتماء السياسي لينا وهتلاقى صراع القوى بين الاخوان وبين اى قوى ليبرالليه  متكافئ الى حد كبير


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (13 يوليو 2012)

ليبيا روضهم القذافي قبل لايموت الله يرحمه ياسر ليبيا وايش بيخوفونهم؟ 
كلهم من دين واحد وطائفه واحده ماعندهم ااديان و طوائف اخرى اسلاميه حتى .. مافي فزاعه اللي بيستخدمونها الاخوان
معاكم والله كرمهم بتحالف مو همه محاربة دينهم وعقيدتهم بالعكس محترمهم وايش يفرقون عن الاخوان 
الاخوان في ذي الحاله مش اكثر اسلاميه عنهم ومش محتكرين الدين الاسلام اكبر منهم ؟ 
 غريبه ليبيا عندهم اخوان الله يستر لاحسن اتفاجأ باخوان مسلمين في الامارات الله لايقول


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 يوليو 2012)

الاسباب التى ادت الى فوز مرسى هى
كراهية الكثير من الناس للفريق شفيق وكراهية النظام السابق 
ان يحكم مصر حاكم مدنى وليس عسكرى
قوة الاخوان المسلمين فى الشارع واستخدام المساجد فى الدعاية
عدم مشاركة الكثيرين فى الانتخابات


----------



## Strident (13 يوليو 2012)

الاسباب بكل بساطة هي تعصب المصريين وتطرفهم وهوسهم الديني...

وهذا ليس له عﻻج سوى الدم والحروب الاهلية....وان بقي شيء، لعلهم بعد كل ده يفكروا انهم غلط


----------



## grges monir (13 يوليو 2012)

متابع حاليا
ردى هيكون فى مرحلة لاحقة من الحوار


----------



## grges monir (13 يوليو 2012)

> ان اغلب المصريين عشاق التدين المظهرى


اختصرت فى الجملة دى كريتيك كلام كتير يتقال


----------



## ياسر رشدى (13 يوليو 2012)

candy shop قال:


> ياسر انت بتسأل لماذا فار اللبيراليين فى ليبيا ​
> 
> انا هقولك لسبب بسيط جدا لانهم جابوا مراقبين دوليين ​
> بعيد عن المكرونه والارز والفلوس للناس الغلابه والحرام والحلال​
> ...


 
*للاسف لا ياكاندى .. السبب الحقيقي زى ماقالت هيفاء تماما .. تقريبا مافيش مسيحيين*
*فى ليبيا والطائفة الموجودة هى الغالبة يعنى مافيش صراع اسلامى مسيحى يستغل كل طرف فية اسلحته ضد *
*الطرف الاخر .. فى الفترة الاخيرة استعرت حروب الانتماء **الدينى بمصر نتيجة اننا اصبحنا فى **قرية صغيرة اذا وقعت ابرة على الارض يسمعها كل من بالمنزل  وبدات بعض القوى*
*العالمية التدخل مستغلة طرق التواصل الحديثة لنشر الافكار و المعتقدات*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (13 يوليو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> اختصرت فى الجملة دى كريتيك كلام كتير يتقال


*وخد دى كمان "الخوف من الاخر" نتيجة تغيرات معينة*​


----------



## grges monir (13 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *وخد دى كمان "الخوف من الاخر" نتيجة تغيرات معينة*​


احنا مش بنخاف ياسر 
اكتر من اننا لانريد ان يحكمنا جهلاء من خلال افكارهم الدينية
فليطبق شريعتة كما يشاء على من يؤمن بها اما نحن فليس لنا علاقة اطلاقا بها
ومتقوليش  ماهو انت هتحتكم لشريعتك فى احوالك الشخصية
اقولك ماشى بس والحياة العامة  والمدنية هاحتكم لاية ؟؟؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يوليو 2012)

*أنتخابات الحزب الوطنى أعتمدت على التزوير

أنتخابات الحرية والعدالة وباقى الأحزاب الدينية اعتمدت على التضليل

فاكر استفتاء مارس .... من قال نعم .... فقد قال نعم للدين ..... ومن قال لا ... فقد قال لا للدين
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يوليو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ليبيا روضهم القذافي قبل لايموت الله يرحمه ياسر ليبيا وايش بيخوفونهم؟
> كلهم من دين واحد وطائفه واحده ماعندهم ااديان و طوائف اخرى اسلاميه حتى .. مافي فزاعه اللي بيستخدمونها الاخوان
> معاكم والله كرمهم بتحالف مو همه محاربة دينهم وعقيدتهم بالعكس محترمهم وايش يفرقون عن الاخوان
> الاخوان في ذي الحاله مش اكثر اسلاميه عنهم ومش محتكرين الدين الاسلام اكبر منهم ؟
> غريبه ليبيا عندهم اخوان الله يستر لاحسن اتفاجأ باخوان مسلمين في الامارات الله لايقول



*طالما أنك غير مصرية ..... محظور عليك التكلم فى الشأن المصرى .... مش ناقصينك .... *


----------



## تيمو (13 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *
> ولكن خلينى اسئلك لماذا فاز الليبراليين فى ليبيا بنسبة كبيرة على حساب الاخوان بالرغم من تدين معظم الليبيين كما يعرف الجميع ؟
> *​




أعتقد في ليبيا ، هناك أمران 

1- فهي الوحيدة التي أثبت نظامها القذافي أنه الأجدر بين جميع الأنظمة الأخرى ، فقد استطاع القذافي ضمن مخرجاته التعليمية إفراز جيل لا يفكّر كثيراً بالدين ، ليبيا كدولة وبحسب إحصائيات الأمم المتحدة من أكثر الدول العالمية تعليمياً ، وأعتقد أنها الأولى عربياً بنسبة المتعلمين ، وما أعتقده أن القذافي كان يعتمد على إسلام مختلف ، ويمكن أن الجرعات الدينية ضمن المناهج قليلة ... أضف

2- لربما يميل للقبلية أكثر ، الدول التي تعتمد على العشائرية حجم الأخوان لا يكون كبير ، وهذا ما تستطيع أن تلاحظه في الأردن وتحديداً المدن الأخرى ومناطق عمّان ذات التوجه العشائري الكبير .. 

أما في مصر ، فشعبية الإخوان والتيارات الإسلامية آخذ بالتقلّص ، وهذا ما حدث في العراق ، ففي أولى الإنتخابات بعد سقوط بغداد ، اكتسحت التيارات الدينية المشهد ، والمفاجأة كانت في الانتخابات الثانية بفوز إياد علّاوي صاحب الكتلة العلمانية (مع أن الفارق كان ضئيل جداً) استطاعت تحالفات التيارات الدينية تشكيل الحكومة العراقية الحالية ، ولربما في الإنتخابات الجديدة يكون الفارق أكبر لصالح الكتلة العلمانية


----------



## ياسر رشدى (13 يوليو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> احنا مش بنخاف ياسر
> اكتر من اننا لانريد ان يحكمنا جهلاء من خلال افكارهم الدينية
> فليطبق شريعتة كما يشاء على من يؤمن بها اما نحن فليس لنا علاقة اطلاقا بها
> ومتقوليش ماهو انت هتحتكم لشريعتك فى احوالك الشخصية
> اقولك ماشى بس والحياة العامة والمدنية هاحتكم لاية ؟؟؟


* الخوف من الطرفين ياحسبو *​


----------



## تيمو (13 يوليو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> غريبه ليبيا عندهم اخوان الله يستر لاحسن اتفاجأ باخوان مسلمين في الامارات الله لايقول



على فكرة يا هيفاء ، ضاحي (أظن هذا اسمه) مدير الشرطة في دبي (أظن هذا مركزه) ، يشن حرب شعواء على التيارات الإسلامية والإخوان المسلمين ، وقيل أن الإمارات بدأت بترحيل أي مصري أو شخص ليس إماراتي لديه علاقات مع الإخوان المسلمين ..

الإخوان تشكل تهديد بالنسبة للإمارات ، فلا تتفاجأي يا معوّدة


----------



## grges monir (13 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> * الخوف من الطرفين ياحسبو *​


الخوف من اية طيب ياسر من جهة المسلمين؟؟
وسبت كلامى كلة ومسكت فى دى 
تعليقك عما يريدون ان يطبقوا احكام دينية على مجتمع باكملة


----------



## ياسر رشدى (13 يوليو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> الخوف من اية طيب ياسر من جهة المسلمين؟؟
> وسبت كلامى كلة ومسكت فى دى
> تعليقك عما يريدون ان يطبقوا احكام دينية على مجتمع باكملة


*طبعا .. دونا بتقولك السبب فى اللى احنا يه هو الجهل والجهل وقود الغباء وهذه جملة ليس لها محل من الاعراب قد اكون جاهلا ولكنى ملم بما حولى مع الذكاء الفطرى او حتى المكتسب سيوصلنى الى الحقيقة والتى مفادها ان مبارك اضاع الاسلام فى مصر بغباء سياسى يخدمكم بامتياز .. فقد اظهر ان الاسلام هو ارهاب وعندى تسجيل نادر ليه بانه اول من اطلق هذا النداء سنة 1995 فالتقطته امريكا وباقى دول العالم كل هذا فى مقابل الكرسى بل افتعل الحوادث المدبرة بالاتفاق مع اسلاميين متشددين لعمل تفجيرات و قتل ليبين ان هذا حقيقة وتكون الفزاعة .. الفزاعة على حساب الدين الفزاعة على حساب الدعوة والانتشار ولولا جهود المخلصين مادخل احد الاسلام فى هذه الفترة*

*اذا النزاع القادم هو نزاى الدعوة والتبشير والبقاء لمن يعرض بضاعته بطريقة مقنعة وجيدة بعد زوال امن الدولة   والتى استغلها التبشير بخفسف الاسلاميين فى الارض واسال دونا فهى تتمنى يوم من ايام مبارك حتى تتحرك فى دولة بلا رابط دولة مفككة على امل .... هههههه اسال دونا وباقى المنتديات الاخرى لماذا الغالبية العظمى من المسيحيين انتخبت شفيق .. والجميع كان يعلم النية المبيته لذلك تم الدفع بمرسى لاجد نفسى انتخبه مضطرا حتى لا يضحك علينا العالم وللحديث بقية .. مستنى تعليقك ياجرجس *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 يوليو 2012)

> *قد اكون جاهلا ولكنى ملم بما حولى مع الذكاء الفطرى او حتى المكتسب*



*الجهل شئ و الامية شئ تانى ... ممكن يكون أمى و عنده ذكاء قطرى أو مكتسب .. لكن الجهل يتنافى مع الذكاء أصلا 
فبعض المتعلمين جهلة *


----------



## kamel.b (13 يوليو 2012)

طبعا اللى اتكلموا كتير صح واهم الكلام ان الجهل اساس المشاكل والكوارث والبلايا واساس للفقر= والجهل والفقر استغلته كل الانظمة لصالحها شوية سكر وشوية زيت وانا شفت بنفسى فلوس بتندفع لقهوة علشان تشيل دعاية شفيق وتحط مرسى = تنتظروا ايه من شعب مش عارف الالف من كوز الدرة مش عارف مصلحته ولا عارف مشكلته اساسا ولا توابع اللى بيعملة حتى على مستوى حياته الشخصية يتعلم ويصرف على تعليم ولاده ولا يساعدوه فى بيع الخضار ومجايب الطلبات لو بواب عمارة اسمحولى الليبيين مش جهلة زيينا 50%من شعب مصر جهلهم اعمى ومن الصعب انك تكلمهم او تصبح عليهم تحصل مصيبة لكن الليبى مش جاهل دول ناس فاهمين ومش ممكن بكيلو زيت يبيع بلده اللى مخلياه عايش عيشة ولو متوسطة عملوا ثورة علشان تحسين مستواهم ومحدش يسرقهم ​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (13 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *الجهل شئ و الامية شئ تانى ... ممكن يكون أمى و عنده ذكاء قطرى أو مكتسب .. لكن الجهل يتنافى مع الذكاء أصلا *
> *فبعض المتعلمين جهلة *


*بس انا ماجبتش سيرة امى خالص !!! :smile02 ههههه*
*لايوجد انسان على وجه البسيطة غير جاهل*
*الجهل درجات عزيزتى ..تذكرى مقولة*
*اينشتاين :act23:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *طبعا .. دونا بتقولك السبب فى اللى احنا يه هو الجهل والجهل وقود الغباء وهذه جملة ليس لها محل من الاعراب قد اكون جاهلا ولكنى ملم بما حولى مع الذكاء الفطرى او حتى المكتسب سيوصلنى الى الحقيقة والتى مفادها ان مبارك اضاع الاسلام فى مصر بغباء سياسى يخدمكم بامتياز .. فقد اظهر ان الاسلام هو ارهاب وعندى تسجيل نادر ليه بانه اول من اطلق هذا النداء سنة 1995 فالتقطته امريكا وباقى دول العالم كل هذا فى مقابل الكرسى بل افتعل الحوادث المدبرة بالاتفاق مع اسلاميين متشددين لعمل تفجيرات و قتل ليبين ان هذا حقيقة وتكون الفزاعة .. الفزاعة على حساب الدين الفزاعة على حساب الدعوة والانتشار ولولا جهود المخلصين مادخل احد الاسلام فى هذه الفترة*
> 
> *اذا النزاع القادم هو نزاى الدعوة والتبشير والبقاء لمن يعرض بضاعته بطريقة مقنعة وجيدة بعد زوال امن الدولة   والتى استغلها التبشير بخفسف الاسلاميين فى الارض واسال دونا فهى تتمنى يوم من ايام مبارك حتى تتحرك فى دولة بلا رابط دولة مفككة على امل .... هههههه اسال دونا وباقى المنتديات الاخرى لماذا الغالبية العظمى من المسيحيين انتخبت شفيق .. والجميع كان يعلم النية المبيته لذلك تم الدفع بمرسى لاجد نفسى انتخبه مضطرا حتى لا يضحك علينا العالم وللحديث بقية .. مستنى تعليقك ياجرجس *​



*بتجر شكلى اتحمل بقى :act23:
انت مش عاوز تعترف بأن كتير من الجهله هم منقادين وراء الاخوان من باب ان من يعترض عليهم فهو كافر وغير مؤمن !!
مش عاوز تعترف ان الاخوان والسلفيين محترفين لعب بالدين ومن وقت ما رفعوا شعار الاسلام هو الحل ووصولا ل نحمل الخير لمصر وهما عارفين تأثير الشعارات دى عامله ازاى على البسطاء
انت عاوز تنفى وجود الطبقه دى من اساسه وعاوز تقول ان كل من اخترهم فهو عن اقتناع 
بتنكر ان المناداه بتطبيق الشريعه ما هى الا حجه للوصول للسيطره الكامله على العقول؟؟
انت موافقهم على ان الليبراليه حرام وكُفر؟؟
انت مصدق نفسك ؟؟
عندك دليل ان مبارك كان ورا كل الحوادث الارهابيه بالاتفاق مع الاسلامييين ؟؟أومال كان بيعتقلهم وينفيهم ويرميهم فى السجون ازاى ؟؟!!
ومين قالك ان دونا عاوزه عهد مبارك يرجع للسبب اللى بتقوله ده  !!
انا مش عاوزه دوله مفككه بالعكس
انا مفتقده للامان فى الشارع اللى أصبح من الصعب امشى فيه لوحدى بعد الساعه 7
مفتقده الاحساس بالامان والاطمئنان لما بنتى بتتأخر لاى سبب وهى راجعه من مدرستها رغم انى عارفه ان السواق بتاعها معاه سلاح بس انت متخيل الافكار اللى ممكن تكون بطارد الامهات فى لحظات الانتظار دى
انا مفتقده لمصر المدنيه صاحبة الحضاره اللى السياح كانوا بيمشوا فى شوارعها وهما فى قمة سعادتهم واحساسهم بالامان
مفتقده مصر اللى مكنتش تعرف تفرق فيها بين المسلم والمسيحى الا لما تسأله عن ديانته
مفتقده المظهر الحضارى النضيف لرجال السياسه اللى مبقاش فى فرق دلوقتى بينهم وبين عربجية الحناطير
اااااه انتخبنا شفيق لانه اقرب لفكرنا وشكلنا 
وارد باكستان وافغانستان وايران ده مرفوض عندنا شكلاً وموضوعاً فكراً وقولاً
واسمحلى بقى بسؤال جانبى  اتمنى تفكر فيه كويس قبل ما تجاوبنى عليه 
شايف علاقة الاخوان بامريكا عامله ازاى ؟؟
على فكره وبكل امانه انا بقولك مش خايفه من الاسلاميين دول نهااااااااائى اخرها ايه يعنى
استشهاد ؟؟
يا مرااااااااااحب ويا رررررريت هو حد طايل*


----------



## Strident (13 يوليو 2012)

ماتحاولوش...مفيش امل....الجهل في مصر مركب...Self-sustaining
يعني مش بس جاهل...لا وكمان محصن بان اي محاولة لتغيير قناعاته هي تهديد لذاته ووجوده...فسيظل اسير جهله للابد...


مصر هتمشي الطريق لاخره...هم سكروا ومصممين يشربوا كاس سم الحكم الديني لاخر قطرة...مصر هتعاني من كل الكوارث الممكنة...حروب اهلية جوع دم اوبئة....لو اتبقى شيء...لعل البقية القليلة المتبقية تفكر انها غلط....ولو ان المصريين مش هيتعلموا لانهم فشلوا في الدنيا....ومش عايزين منها حاجة، ولا ينتظرون الا الاخرة...

ومع ذلك من رحمة ربنا بالعالم ان مصر هتشوف الويل...لان الجاهل لو ازدهر، هينشر قذارته في العالم كله


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *بس انا ماجبتش سيرة امى خالص !!! :smile02 ههههه*
> *لايوجد انسان على وجه البسيطة غير جاهل*
> *الجهل درجات عزيزتى ..تذكرى مقولة*
> *اينشتاين :act23:*​



*انت قولت جاهل و مُلم بما حولى ؟؟ منين جاهل و مُلم ؟؟ الالمام بالشئ عكسه الجهل به .. فأنا توقعت تكون قاصد الامية العلمية .. أصل مش معقول هتقول الكلمة و تنفيها فى نفس الجملة :act23:*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (13 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انت قولت جاهل و مُلم بما حولى ؟؟ منين جاهل و مُلم ؟؟ الالمام بالشئ عكسه الجهل به .. فأنا توقعت تكون قاصد الامية العلمية .. أصل مش معقول هتقول الكلمة و تنفيها فى نفس الجملة :act23:*


*طيب بصى عكس عكاس الجملة دى*
*"كلما ازددت علما ازددت جهلا"*
:gun:​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (14 يوليو 2012)

مي تو
اللي كانو عندنا مو جماعة اخوان بفكرها الصريح لكن ناس كانو مؤسسين جماعات اصلاحيه دينيه على اساس الدعوه  وتبين انهم حابين الاخوان ويسون اجتماعات وينتقدون الحكام بطريقه مو حلوه مسويين نفسهم الخايفين على الشعب وكذا
لكن ولا مره كان عندنا حزب او جماعه اخوانيه لها مكانه
حتى المتعاطفين معاهم ضاحي مش مقصر معاهم وهذا شئ مو صح يسمونه قمع لان كل من تكلم قال عنه اخوان صارو فزاعه بالنسبه لضاحي .. الله اكبر علي شكلي مو راجعه لبلادي
نحن  مثل ليبيا ما نكرهم اخوانا وعلى العين بس مش مرحبين
طموحهم السياسي شيوخنا مريحينا وعادلين وعارفين دينا ومطبقينه  وايش بيعطونا زود اخوان المسلمين ؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (14 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *فى هذا الموضوع اريد ان نحلل الاحداث التى*
> *سبقت وعاصرت احداث الانتخابات والتى ادت الى النتيجة الحالية*
> *يالا مين يبتدى *​


1 المصريين بيميوا دايما لراي الدين اللي هو قدروا يوصلوله من خلال منابر الجوامع طبعا 
2 الفقر لان الف واحد ياخد منك فلوس ويبعلك صوته 
3 الجهل انا مش عارف مين اللي في صالحي هدي صوتي لاي حد او اقعد في البيت 
4 المقاطعه يعني اللي قاطعوا الانتخابات بدون سبب واضح بس لسبب واحد وهو خساره حمدين 
5 العناد يعني المتاسلمين كانوا بيقولوا للناس ان ده هيكون لصالح الاسلام وضد الكفره مع ان ده ضد مصر كلها 
6 مساعده ماما امريكا وماما قطر


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

بإختصآر .. *لإننآ غير مُهيئين للديموقرآطية*
وهى محتآجة شعب وآعى وحر .. بحيث لآ يُخدع ولآ ينصآع

لكنهآ كمآن محتآجة شعب مسئول عن إختيآرهـ
علشآن كدهـ نجآح مرسى مسئوليتنآ كلنآ
أفآد مصر هنهنى أنفسنآ .. وإن لم يفيدهآ فـ على آلأقل هنكون خدنآ درس كنآ محتآجينهـ فى آلديموقرآطية



*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *طيب بصى عكس عكاس الجملة دى*
> *"كلما ازددت علما ازددت جهلا"*
> :gun:​



*تمام كلما ازذاد علمًا بشئ ازداد جهلاً بشئ آخر .. لكن المنطق بيقول مش هتبقى عالم بشئ و جاهل بنفس الشئ .. و كلامك كان بيدور فى فلك واحد و هو السياسة منين جاهل بالسياسة و ملم بالأمور السياسية ؟؟ و هو اى حاجة اينشتاين يقولها تبقى منزلة يعنى ؟؟ و بالنسبة لى الامام الشافعى كانت مقولته أكثر دقة " كلما أزددت علمًا أزدت علمًا بجهلى " اظنها معبرة اكتر من اينشتاين *


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (14 يوليو 2012)

إعمال العقل المستضئ بنور الروح الحق هو امر صعب

لو استطاع الانسان ان يستخدم العقل الذى انعم الرب به عليه

لإستراح و اراح
و لتجنبا العديد من المشاكل


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يوليو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أنتخابات الحزب الوطنى أعتمدت على التزوير
> 
> أنتخابات الحرية والعدالة وباقى الأحزاب الدينية اعتمدت على التضليل
> 
> ...



*هل منعك الخجل من الرد على هذا الرأى ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## grges monir (14 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *طبعا .. دونا بتقولك السبب فى اللى احنا يه هو الجهل والجهل وقود الغباء وهذه جملة ليس لها محل من الاعراب قد اكون جاهلا ولكنى ملم بما حولى مع الذكاء الفطرى او حتى المكتسب سيوصلنى الى الحقيقة والتى مفادها ان مبارك اضاع الاسلام فى مصر بغباء سياسى يخدمكم بامتياز .. فقد اظهر ان الاسلام هو ارهاب وعندى تسجيل نادر ليه بانه اول من اطلق هذا النداء سنة 1995 فالتقطته امريكا وباقى دول العالم كل هذا فى مقابل الكرسى بل افتعل الحوادث المدبرة بالاتفاق مع اسلاميين متشددين لعمل تفجيرات و قتل ليبين ان هذا حقيقة وتكون الفزاعة .. الفزاعة على حساب الدين الفزاعة على حساب الدعوة والانتشار ولولا جهود المخلصين مادخل احد الاسلام فى هذه الفترة*
> 
> *اذا النزاع القادم هو نزاى الدعوة والتبشير والبقاء لمن يعرض بضاعته بطريقة مقنعة وجيدة بعد زوال امن الدولة   والتى استغلها التبشير بخفسف الاسلاميين فى الارض واسال دونا فهى تتمنى يوم من ايام مبارك حتى تتحرك فى دولة بلا رابط دولة مفككة على امل .... هههههه اسال دونا وباقى المنتديات الاخرى لماذا الغالبية العظمى من المسيحيين انتخبت شفيق .. والجميع كان يعلم النية المبيته لذلك تم الدفع بمرسى لاجد نفسى انتخبه مضطرا حتى لا يضحك علينا العالم وللحديث بقية .. مستنى تعليقك ياجرجس *​


محتاج توضيح جملتك  دى ياسر
نزاع بين التبشير والدعوة ؟؟ بمعنى اية عشان اعرف ارد عليها بدقة
اتفق معاك ياسر ان الشعب المصرى  خلال ال30 سنة ماضية نتيجة مستوى التعليم اصبح جاهلا بطريقة مخيفة وعاوز اقولك ياسر ان انصاف المتعلمين اشد خطرا من الجاهل لانهم يعتقدون انهم يفهمون ويدركون وهما بعيدين تماما عن منطقية الفكر
ماعلاقة مبارك بما يواجهة الاسلام؟؟؟
شيوخ الاسلام هما من جعلوا الاسلام هكذا والاسلام هو من وضع نفسة فى مأزق عندما اباح ان تكون شريعتة هى الاحتكام لها فى كل نواحى الحياة المجتمعية ولم يفصل نفسة كدين الهى يؤمن بة الفرد وتكون علاقتة شخصية بينة  وبين ربة وبين الحياةالاجتماعية بمختلف اطيافها وتوجهاتها 
السبب معلوم تماما لماذا انتخبنا شفيق
لاننا لانريد ان يحكمنا تيار دينى يرى انة مفوض اللة على الارض ويقول نحن نحكم بشرع الللة 
كلام  لا يتم الرد علية سوى بانة ساذح ومتخلف
اما موضوع افتعال الحوادث المدبرة دة فبصراحة انا شايفة كذبة اطلقها شيوخكم وانتم كالعادة تقولوا امين ورائها
ما اددلتك على هذا الكلام؟؟
يبقى مبارك  ونظامة صاحب فكرة قتل سياح الاقصر فى التسعينات
وكلمة فى ودنك هو برضة مبارك ونظامة  هما اللى هدموا كنيسة  اطفيح
دة حتى ياراجل فية فيديوهات بتصور مين اللى كان بيهد ولا حد قاللهم انتم مين ولا اتحاكموا ولا طلع علينا حد يقولنا دول نظام مبارك
ارجو منك ياسر ان تترك هذة السخافات الفكرية جانبا
ودع المنطق يقول ان التعصب الدينى هو السبب
واحمل منة نظام مبارك جزء منة لانة لم يحارب هذا الفكر المتطرف بافكار تهدمة وتبين انة مخالف لكل عرف ودين وتقليد بل حاربة بالقمع  فقط


----------



## ياسر رشدى (14 يوليو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> محتاج توضيح جملتك دى ياسر
> نزاع بين التبشير والدعوة ؟؟ بمعنى اية عشان اعرف ارد عليها بدقة


*طب استنانى بقى ياحسبو ارد على دونتنا وارجعلك افقطلك كلامك :scenic: *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يوليو 2012)

*(*) **منذ فجر التاريخ لم ينتخب الشعب المصرى حاكمه ..!!*
 
*(*) شعب مراهق ديمقراطياً **وثورياًَ** وجد نفسه أمام حلين لا ثالث لهما :*
*أسلامى ( أو ) فلول ...فى رأيى أن الفلول كسب ماخسرش *
*الفارق بينهما ضئيل جداً حوالى ( 1.7% )*

*(*) لو لم يُستهلك شفيق فى رئاسة الوزراة قبل أن يتنحى مُبارك لأكتسح*

*(*) الشعب المصرى لم يختر الحل الأسلامى *
*بل ( كالعادة ) أختار الحياة الآخرة ...*

*لأن هذه هى ثقافتنا التى تمتلك تلتين آثار الكرة الأرضية وهى عبارة عن معابد + مقابر + مومياوات = الحياة الآخرة *
*لاحظ أن آخر مومياوات الأسرة الثالثة ترقد فى مستشفى المعادى ...!!!*

*إحنا شعب مابيختارش " حياة " ...*
*إحنا دايماً بنختار " آخ – رة " ....تشاتشاتشا *​


----------



## grges monir (14 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *طب استنانى بقى ياحسبو ارد على دونتنا وارجعلك افقطلك كلامك :scenic: *​


مستنيكى اهو يا عمونا
هو انا بخاف يعنى ولا اية هههههههه


----------



## ياسر رشدى (15 يوليو 2012)

> بتجر شكلى اتحمل بقى :act23:


*انتى فاكرة ان كدا جر شكل .. اللى فات دا كله دلع وهشتكه :2:*​ 



> انت مش عاوز تعترف بأن كتير من الجهله هم منقادين وراء الاخوان من باب ان من يعترض عليهم فهو كافر وغير مؤمن !!


*مفيش حد منقاد ورا الاخوان الا الاخوان انفسهم وليس الشعب*
*والذى زاد عدده من 5 مليون الى 13 مليون يعنى 8 مليون*
*زيادة عن عدد اتباع الاخوان الاصليين .. لو كانوا عايزين الاخوان من الاول كان ال 13 مليون راحوا للاخوان فى الجولة الاولى مش كدا ولا ايه ياست الكل انتى والارقام لا تكذب :flowers:*​ 



> مش عاوز تعترف ان الاخوان والسلفيين محترفين لعب بالدين ومن وقت ما رفعوا شعار الاسلام هو الحل ووصولا ل نحمل الخير لمصر وهما عارفين تأثير الشعارات دى عامله ازاى على البسطاء
> انت عاوز تنفى وجود الطبقه دى من اساسه وعاوز تقول ان كل من اخترهم فهو عن اقتناع
> بتنكر ان المناداه بتطبيق الشريعه ما هى الا حجه للوصول للسيطره الكامله على العقول؟؟
> انت موافقهم على ان الليبراليه حرام وكُفر؟؟
> انت مصدق نفسك ؟؟



*وانتم محترفين ايه ؟ محترفين شفيق سليل مبارك محترفين*
*ان البلد تدنها فى ضعف اسلامي وانتم شغالين حريقة*
*محترفين مصر للمسيح .. وانا على فكرة لا احب الاخوان*
*لانهم دهاة فى السياسه وقد افضل السلفيين عليهم لانهم*
*اغبياء والسياسة لاتعرف اغبياء فكسرهم سهل*
*ولكن من قادنا الى مرسى من من من من من*
*اكيد غباء برضوا بل منتهى الاستغباء الغير سياسى*
*فاكرة الرحلة بتاعة "كله تماما" انا لا انسى مايهمنى*
*من هوامش الحديث :t19:*​ 



> عندك دليل ان مبارك كان ورا كل الحوادث الارهابيه بالاتفاق مع الاسلامييين ؟؟أومال كان بيعتقلهم وينفيهم ويرميهم فى السجون ازاى ؟؟!!
> ومين قالك ان دونا عاوزه عهد مبارك يرجع للسبب اللى بتقوله ده !!



*يانهار اثود يانهار اثود والغول دا يبقى ايه نكته !!!!!!!!!!*​


> انا مش عاوزه دوله مفككه بالعكس
> انا مفتقده للامان فى الشارع اللى أصبح من الصعب امشى فيه لوحدى بعد الساعه 7
> مفتقده الاحساس بالامان والاطمئنان لما بنتى بتتأخر لاى سبب وهى راجعه من مدرستها رغم انى عارفه ان السواق بتاعها معاه سلاح بس انت متخيل الافكار اللى ممكن تكون بطارد الامهات فى لحظات الانتظار دى
> انا مفتقده لمصر المدنيه صاحبة الحضاره اللى السياح كانوا بيمشوا فى شوارعها وهما فى قمة سعادتهم واحساسهم بالامان



*لو تلاحظى انا فرقت بين مجموعة "مفتقدة" عن اخر مجموعة "مفتقدة" :new6: هو مين اللى فتح السجون وقتل البطران*
*الرجل الشريف الذى رفض تنفيذ الامر لاشاعة الرعب بين*
*الشعب .. من الذى يرفض عودة الامن حتى الان اليسوا هم*
*نفس المنتفعين ورجال السطوة والفساد فى الدولة "الغويطة" اللى من غير براميل تبين لنا مدى غوط هذه الدولة .. سيعود الامن **افضل مما كان ولكن بعد ردم الدولة "العميقة" حتى لا **يغرق احد وبالمناسبة انا لم اقضد بالدولة المفككة الدولة المفككة امنيا نهائيا لانها بالفعل لم تكن كذلك بل كانت دولة امنية من الطراز الاول .. بل ماقصدته يقينا الدولة المفككة اسلاميا :flowers:*
*الدولة الضعيفة والتى كانت اذا استمرت 100 عام اخرى ربما*
*نسى بعض اهلها انهم كانوا مسلمين .. *​ 




> مفتقده مصر اللى مكنتش تعرف تفرق فيها بين المسلم والمسيحى الا لما تسأله عن ديانته
> مفتقده المظهر الحضارى النضيف لرجال السياسه اللى مبقاش فى فرق دلوقتى بينهم وبين عربجية الحناطير
> اااااه انتخبنا شفيق لانه اقرب لفكرنا وشكلنا
> وارد باكستان وافغانستان وايران ده مرفوض عندنا شكلاً وموضوعاً فكراً وقولاً



*هنا بقى مربط الفرس عشان كدا خليت "مفتقده" دى لوحدها*
*من الذى بدء حرب مهاجمة الاخر بطرق مستفزة وغير مشروعة*
*سواء على النت او على الفضائيات ظنا منه ان هذا سيفيد فى *
*قضية التبشير وانه يخدم قضيته .. فبدأ الطرف الاخر الذى كان*
*غافيا بالاستيقاظ بصورة مكثفة فهى كانت موجودة ولكن ليس*
*بهذا الحجم .. هذه التجاوزات والموجودة حتى هنا فى المنتدى*
*هى السبب وانت بصفتك نائبة للمدير ستتحملين جزءا من نقدى*
*لكى .. لماذا تسمحين بالشتائم والاهانات لاخواتك المسلمين فى دينهم ثم تتسائلين بعدها ب "مفتقده مصر اللى مكنتش تعرف تفرق فيها بين المسلم والمسيحى الا لما تسأله عن ديانته"*
*اتعلمين بكم الكره الذى يراه بعض المسلمين الزائرين عندما يمر ويرى شتائم **لمحمد او اهله او الصحابه ... الخ الخ وعند الشكوى بان هذا لا يصح تكون المقارنة بين هذا العضو الذى يسب مستندين الى انه يذوذ عن المسيحية من الشبهات وبين اخطاؤة فتكون الغلبة **للاخيرة ثم تتسائلين .. عجيبة مش كدا .. والدليل على ما اقول **واستمراء هذه السياسة التى قد لاتكونى انتى "شخصيا" طرفا فيها هو اخفاء منتدى الحوار الاسلامى مؤقتا من قائمة المنتديات وبالطبع لحماية **الاعضاء واقول لكى ان كنتى تتحاورين بطرق مشروعة فلن يستطيع احد الاقتراب منك*​ 
*اما عن السياسيين اللى مظهرهم بلطجية فهم افضل من السياسيين القتلة فالموضوع ليس بالمظهر ولكن بالجوهر*​ 
*واكيد شفيق اقرب لفكركم لذلك الشعب او ماتبقى منه بعد مبارك اختار مرسى*​ 
*واخيرا لماذا لم تذكرى تركيا .. انتى عندك منجمين قالولك ان مصر هاتبقى زى الدول دى .. لا يستطيع احد ان يضحك على الشعب المصرى .. حتى لو كانوا الاخوان*​ 



> واسمحلى بقى بسؤال جانبى اتمنى تفكر فيه كويس قبل ما تجاوبنى عليه
> شايف علاقة الاخوان بامريكا عامله ازاى ؟؟
> على فكره وبكل امانه انا بقولك مش خايفه من الاسلاميين دول نهااااااااائى اخرها ايه يعنى
> استشهاد ؟؟
> يا مرااااااااااحب ويا رررررريت هو حد طايل



​*قبل بس ما اجاوبك يادونا انا مابحبش الاسلوب الاستعطاف الايمانى الا عندما يكون فى محله اما استخدامه فى غير محله فهو مكروه زى موضوع عياط مرسى اللى كل شوية يجيبولنا خبر عنه ثم انتى مش عايشة وسط غابة ولو انتى خايفة لازم تعرفى ان المسلمين كلهم اسلاميين .. واجابة سؤالك من حق كل حاكم ان يلعب بجميع الخيوط التى تضمن مصلحة مصر ولا انتى شايفة انه لازم نعادى امريكا زى ماعكش طالع مظاهره ضد امريكا وبيضرب صورة كلينتون بالجزمة :new6: !!!*​ 
*ارجوا ان تتحملى نقدى ههههه ولغاية دلوقتى انا لسه باسخن معاكى *​​​​​​


----------

